# K9 Officer says "good job"



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

My neighbor that hooked me up with his breeder for his K9 partners watched me work Lisl in the back yard today.

He said he was very impressed with Lisl's obedience and my training and working with her. He knows other K9 officers in different departments who's dogs aren't as well trained as Lisl is.

The buttons were popping off my shirt.

Good girl Lisl.

He also told me that Lisl's sire passed away a month or so ago from heatstroke. He was four years old. Poor boy.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh you must be so proud of your girl! Congratulations to you too!

PS, sorry to hear anout Lisi's dad....


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats to you and Lisl. Im so sorry about her fathers passing. Such a young dog.


----------



## Skywalkers Mom (Oct 26, 2012)

Congrats to you both. In which capacity are you training her for? Take downs, scenting, rescues or cadaver, or combo of them?
Sorry to hear about her father, they are indespensible for all service work.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Skywalkers Mom said:


> Congrats to you both. In which capacity are you training her for? Take downs, scenting, rescues or cadaver, or combo of them?
> Sorry to hear about her father, they are indespensible for all service work.


We are going to start scent work in about a week.


----------



## RebGyp (May 24, 2006)

Congratulatons are in order. It takes a team.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Well done both of you! Love hearing updates on your gorgeous girl.


----------

